# Changing a light bulb



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, so don't laugh, but how do I change the tube for the light inside my van? I can't even see how the cover can come off, let alone start to get the bulb out. 

I'll try and attach a picture.

Lesley


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It will help if you tell us what make, model and year the van is, but I would guess tha you need to gently squeeze the upper and lower edges of the transluscent bit and ease it off.

P&L


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

If you pinch the plastic lens top and bottom with your fingers it should release the lens. Chasper


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was going to say very similer. I'm not familier with that light in particuler but covers are usually a snap on fit so a bit of squeezing twisting is the norm to get it off


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers, have got the cover off.

It's a Devon Monte Carlo panel van BTW.

Now, how do the tubes tend to come out?

Lesley


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If its a straight tube you just rotate it between finger and thumb a quarter turn and it will pull out of the slots in the end caps


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If it is flourescent, turn it and it should release the pins, if its incandescent, push it towards one or the other ends and it will pop out.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with above two posts - does not need too much force though so take care! Do* NOT* stand under it as you do - otherwise if you look up dust or glass may go in your eye.

This is one time when safety specs are desirable - even though it is 'elf and safety!

Dave


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It doesn't seem to want to pop out or turn. It has metal clips which hold it up and it will clip out of them, but it is still attached to the plastic sheaths over the wiring bits.

Mind you, once we get it out what are the chances of getting a replacement in Romania! Still, we can but try these things.

Lesley


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Unclip the lamp and pull the wires of the pins at the ends. Make sure the light is turned OFF.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi 

Just push the holder away from the end of the tube, or pull the tube away from the holder. There are only two small pins holding it in place. Come on!

You won't have any problem replacing it, just go to an electrical shop, or even a supermarket. These are fairly standard.

P&L


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers guys. Have managed to get it out in between drinking palinka and cooking dinner.

We are in Sighisoara, Romania, so it's our best bet at a range of shops for a while.

Then I'll be back on when I can't get it back in!

Many thanks,
Lesley


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Whatever Palinka is, don't drink it before messing about with lights, or, for that matter, playing on computers!

P&L


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Many thanks for your help. Just to pass on that we have now replaced the tube. A little light bulb shop had them in stock - 70p!

Palinka - or tuica now we're in Romania - is the local moonshine, by the way. It's a fruit brandy, generally distilled at home. It's very nice and does quite well instead of a G&T!

Lesley


----------

